# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Loje matematikore shume e thjeshte!

## MaDaBeR

Kush nga ju e ben qe numri -1 te jete i barabarte me numrin 1. 

Pra: -1=1

----------


## xfiles

1 = rrenja katrore e 1 = -1

kuptohet qe eshte thjesht falsitet llogjik

----------


## number

-1 ne katror behet nje
1-shi ne katror behet 1

----------


## MaDaBeR

Hihihihihihi, sa pergjigje te shpejta. xfiles, po prisja te pergjigjeshin Elona, Skenderi e ndonje tjeter mo se per ty e dija qe e di.  :ngerdheshje:

----------

